# Fly Rod Reels -What?????



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I busted my 30-40 year old cheapo fly reel (probably about $10) so I'd thought I'd check out a new one. WOW, Have no idea what to buy, Went to Cabela's web. site and they range from $29.99 to over $800!!!!!!!! I just want a reasonable every day reel for small waters and rivers to reel in my lose line and allow a trout to run a bit. I do most of my fish control by having stripped enough line to control em by finger drag. Surely there is such a reel at a reasonable price for the old fart, but after 40 years, don't know what's reasonable and inexpensive? What price range should I be looking at and maybe a recommended reel??
Surely I should be able to buy a reel for $50 or less that would do just fine. Any suggestions, like - Cabella's Prestige for $49.99 or the Phlueger for $34.99. What would be wrong with one of these as an example???


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I like my okuma. It was 39.99 holds line just fine with an adjustable drag. I like it


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> I like my okuma. It was 39.99 holds line just fine with an adjustable drag. I like it


My twin was gifted one of those. Seems pretty good.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
I just got 2 of these reels.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t105572880
They are well built for the small price. I also have a couple of the Okuma reels and they are also worth having.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I still have a few Pfleuger reels in my cabinet in the garage. They work just fine and won't set you back too much.

You also have other options, like an Albright:
http://www.albrightflyfish.com/gp-fly-reels.html

I have several of these Albright reels, and have no complaints. They handle the salmon we go after in Canada and don't cost me an arm and a leg -- which is nice considering that salmon can be very hard on gear. I also have an Albright Topwater reel that I use here in Utah all summer long. I really like it.

Those Cabelas reels are going to be just fine as well.

The biggest differences in the reels and the prices are often what the components (drag) are made of, or whether the reel itself is made from cast or milled aluminum. If you aren't depending on your drag to slow down a hard charging fish (20lb chum salmon anyone?), then you probably don't need to spend over $100 for a reel with a nice drag. Pick out something in that $50 range and go have some fun!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm also a fan of Okuma. I have two of them that I got for what seemed a good price at sportsman's, and they have both been great and I've got my moneys worth from them.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't like Okuma and have bad results with several of their reel models.

If you are looking at a cheaper priced quality-model I would recommend a cabelas prestige. They have a really good drag for their price.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW, thanks for the response.  Reading all the posts from this and other forums, I've tentatively decided. Can still change my mind since I found an old crappy reel that will make due for a trip of 2.
I've decided based my decision on 1) Just small/med. stream trout fishun in the winter, 2) I pinch pennies 3) Shipping charges on the internet like Cabelas and 4) your input;
I will go to Sportsman's and take a look at the Okumas. Will also look at others in my price range.
W/O going there yet, I'm looking for the Okuma Seirra ($40) or the SLV for ($70). Any comments?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:1z88pd9k]Cabelas Wind River Reel.jpg[/attachment:1z88pd9k]
Cabelas Wind River fly reel. $29.99, but was on sale this past week for $19.99.

Drive down to the store and pick it up and treat Ms. Leaky to lunch. Make a date out of it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t105572880


----------

